# Γονέας 1 και Γονέας 2



## nickel (Mar 2, 2019)

Θα έχετε διαβάσει ή ακούσει για την απόφαση της γαλλικής κυβέρνησης να καταργήσει τα «μητέρα» και «πατέρας» από τις καρτέλες των μαθητών στα σχολεία και να τα αντικαταστήσει με τα «γονέας 1» και «γονέας 2». Εδώ βάζω ένα αρκετά πλήρες ρεπορτάζ αγγλικής εφημερίδας:

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...place-mother-father-parent-1-2-controversial/

Τα ΜΚΔ βρήκαν την ευκαιρία να το σχολιάσουν με τον τρόπο τους:

https://www.protothema.gr/greece/ar...e-to-goneas-1-goneas-2-tou-makron-sti-gallia/

Επειδή, πέρα από την πλάκα, δεν αποκλείεται να υπάρχει και η αντίδραση εκείνων που δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι ο κόσμος αλλάζει, αντιγράφω εδώ, για την κοινωνιογλωσσική διάσταση του θέματος, ένα πολύ ωραίο πινακάκι που με έστειλαν να διαβάσω σε τοίχο του Facebook.


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2019)

Ούτως ή άλλως, τα μητέρα και πατέρας δεν περιλαμβάνουν όλες τις πιθανές καταστάσεις, που είναι πολύ περισσότερες από αυτές που δείχνει η εικόνα σου. 

Επομένως κηδεμόνας και το πρόβλημα έχει λυθεί στα ελληνικά σχολεία εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2019)

SBE said:


> Επομένως κηδεμόνας και το πρόβλημα έχει λυθεί στα ελληνικά σχολεία εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες.



Αντιστοίχως, στα γαλλικά, Responsable légal 1 - Responsable légal 2.
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q="Responsable+légal+1"+"Responsable+légal+2"


----------

